# AIB direct debit



## vincentj (30 Aug 2009)

I have a number of direct debits set up with AIB. I had a bit of a financial problem and had 3 direct debits to one company returned unpaid. Because of this they cancelled my DD. I have now sorted out my problem, i went into AIB to set up the DD again. I was shocked when they told me because i had 3 returned unpaid they will not set it up again for 13 months. Is this normal practice in all banks or is this just an AIB rule?. It left me shocked.


----------



## Lorz (31 Aug 2009)

Are you signed up for 24hr banking?  If so, you may be able to complete it online.


----------

